# Fetching 2 metadata files... failed



## PhoneWatch101 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello.

I have installed FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64 GENERIC on a Dell server and I am trying to update the OS. When I run `freebsd-update fetch` it downloads the metadata index but then failes on fetching the metadata files. We connect to the internet using a Windows based web proxy and I have added the `setenv HTTP_PROXY` with relev*a*nt server IP address and credentials. Do I need to add a similar command for FTP access or how can I resolve this problem?

Regards


----------



## christov84 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey @PhoneWatch101,

_I am h_aving a simil*a*r issue upgrading from 9.2 to 10-RC4. _It s_eems to fail an integrity check.


----------

